# the three amigos



## glorycloud (Jun 11, 2010)

Here's a contest for you: Let's name the three amigos! 8)




I stink at melting!! :shock: Yet another amoebae from me!! :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 11, 2010)

Larry, Curley, Moe. 8)


----------



## chemist (Jun 11, 2010)

Lucy
Ricky 
Little Ricky


----------



## rfd298 (Jun 11, 2010)

Boss Hoss
Bo and Luke Duke


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 11, 2010)

rfd298 said:


> Boss Hoss
> Bo and Luke Duke



Thats Boss Hogg! And what about Daisy.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 11, 2010)

The Razorback knows his "Hoggs". :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 12, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> The Razorback knows his "Hoggs". :lol:



Only because of Daisy and her fine points. 8)


----------



## metatp (Jun 12, 2010)

Shadrach, Meshach, and Abed-Nego.

Didn't they go through the fiery furnace and not melt also?


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 12, 2010)

Well said but I think they entered their fiery furnace under duress.
I think my gold powder happily entered the flames for it's conversion
process from dull brown to gleaming golden hues!


----------



## hphoa (Jun 13, 2010)

e-nee , Meany, and Moe very nice.  8)


----------



## goldmelts (Jun 20, 2010)

looks like melted cheese, I like it. pop it on some bread and take a picture


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 20, 2010)

LOL! 

Good idea except I sold that bad boy to one of our forum members. 8)


----------

